
The Role of an Enterprise Architect in a Lean Enterprise - gregmac
http://martinfowler.com/articles/ea-in-lean-enterprise.html
======
tangled
A lot of this applies to good security teams as well :) For example, reaching
out to offer consulting services at an early stage in projects, building
goodwill by advising instead of mandating (where possible), and constantly
communicating best practices.

